# sansa fuze 8gb worst battery life



## Wolf Tekh d00d (Dec 16, 2009)

Device Make/Model: Sandisk Sansa Fuze 8GB MP3 Player
Color: Silver
Problem: Battery lifetime too short

Description: Basicly, the battery on my mp3 player barely meets the advertised running time, which is 24H, but i think because of how old the battery is, the time i'm getting, after even a full overnight charge, is about half the time, which is pretty annoying for me:normal:.

i've been googling 'replace a battery on sansa fuze' with no answer
so i went on 'instructables' to see if i could build an extern. battery pack, i've found a few, but don't have the materials to make one.

oh and plus i cracked the screen a little trying to hide it under the backseat of our '95 pathfinder (bad idea:embarased,lol), but still functional, except for a indentation in the plastic over where the screen is cracked. 

if anyone knows how to build a usb battery pack, send it to instructables and reply here (post a link, tooray


----------

